# punti d'ufficio



## Alessia28

¡Hola a todos!

Estaba traduciendo un texto del italiano y al final dice algo como "punti dall'uficio". O sea, en los exámenes, además de la puntuación que cada ejercicio tiene, hay, digamos 10 puntos, de un máximo de 100.

¿Cómo se traduce esto exactamente? Ya que sé que en España no hay esta noción de que sólo con que presentarse uno a un examen toma 10 puntos, así, de regalo. Se puede decir "puntos de oficio"?

Gracias.


----------



## torrebruno

Alessia28 said:


> Ya que sé que en España no hay esta noción de que sólo con que presentarse uno a un examen toma 10 puntos, así, de regalo. Se puede decir "puntos de oficio"?
> 
> Gracias.


Claro que en España hay exámenes con ese concepto que dices.
En algunos tipos de oposiciones (exámenes para acceder a algún cargo de la administración) los opositores van ya con una serie de puntos ganados que varían dependiendo de ciertos méritos _adquiridos,_ tales como antigüedad en cargos anteriores y otros.
Lamento no poder ayudarte en tu necesidad. Estoy seguro de que un funcionario sabría decirte como lo llaman. A lo máximo que llego es a la típica pregunta antes de entrar al examen: "¿Y tú cuántos puntos llevas?"
Un saludo


----------



## Larroja

Alessia28 said:


> "punti dall'uficio"



Son "punti d'ufficio", pero los nativos te dirán cómo se traduce al español. 
Yo puedo añadir que la expresión "d'ufficio" se usa en contextos muy variados, pero en general, según el diccionario Sabattini Coletti, significa: "_senza discussione, per automatica disposizione di legge_".


----------



## Alessia28

Y entonces...¿cómo lo digo en español? Por fa.... ¿Algún nativo el línea?

Gracias.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

No tengo muy claro qué es lo que quiere decir exactamente. La verdad es que lo único que se me ocurre es "porque sí", pero esto no nos vale. ¿Tienes una frase o un contexto para ver qué podemos adaptar?

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Larroja

Antpax said:


> No tengo muy claro qué es lo que quiere decir exactamente. La verdad es que lo único que se me ocurre es "porque sí" , pero esto no nos vale. ¿Tienes una frase o un contexto para ver qué podemos adaptar?



Intento hacerte un ejemplo, a ver si me explico: hay un concurso al que pueden participar todos los que tienen un título universitario específico de un ámbito. Éste requisito te permite adquirir 100 puntos, y luego tienes que hacer, qué se yo, un examen escrito.
Según las reglas del concurso, si, además de tener ese título específico, trabajas en ese ámbito desde por lo menos diez anos, te reconocen automáticamente 50 puntos más, y partes con una puntuación de 150. Luego tienes que hacer el mismo examen escrito, pero partes con una ventaja de 50 puntos.
Yo soy psicóloga pero trabajo de camarera: puedo participar, y parto con 100 puntos. 
Tu eres psicólogo y trabajas de psicólogo: puedes participar, y partes automáticamente con 150 puntos.


----------



## Alessia28

No...........no se trata de esto. 

La situación es la siguiente:

Hay un examen compuesto de nueve preguntas. Cada pregunta tiene 10 puntos. O sea las 9 preguntas suman 90 puntos (si uno contesta correctamente a todas). A estos 90 puntos se dan 10 "puntos de oficio". Y eso sin tener en cuenta la experiencia previa etc. O sea, incluso si no respondes a las preguntas (a ninguna) tienes 10 puntos. Todo el mundo los tiene. 

Esto quería preguntar. ¿Cómo se llaman estos 10 "puntos de oficio"?

Gracias.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Vale, ya lo pillo, pero no se me ocurre nada específico. En el contexto que planteas serían "puntos por presentarse", pero en otros contextos podría expresarse de otra manera.

Larroja, lo que comentas serían "puntos por currículo" o "puntos por currículum", creo.

Saludos.

ant


----------



## Larroja

Alessia28 said:


> No...........no se trata de esto.



Claro, Alessia28, el ejemplo que hice yo me lo había inventado, y aunque no corresponda al tuyo, es otro caso en el que, en italiano, se diría que te reconocen "50 punti d'ufficio". Una ocasión para recordar cuánto es importante poner el contexto.


----------



## Alessia28

Puedo traducir así: 10 puntos de oficio. Se trata de una tabla de valoración de un examen (tengo que traducirla).

¿Se puede?


----------



## torrebruno

Como español te diría que me chocaría enormemente leer esa expresión _10_ _puntos de oficio._
Preferiría, como ha dicho la hormiga, leer algo así como:
"El examen consta de 9 preguntas con un valor cada una de ellas..blablabla... más otros 10 por presentarse".
Saludos


----------



## Tomby

Decir "10 puntos de oficio" no me parece correcto a pesar de que la Administración Pública en muchos casos "actúa de oficio", o sea, _por si sola_, por ejemplo la Fiscalía persigue los delitos o protege a los menores. Es otro concepto y, por tanto, sería algo absurdo _partir con 10 puntos de oficio_ en una oposición.
Creo que en ese tipo de exámenes se tiene en cuenta la *idoneidad* al puesto de trabajo a cubrir. Por ejemplo, se convocan unas oposiciones para cubrir 20 vacantes para ser Ingeniero del Estado. La puntuación máxima será 100 puntos, 90 por examen y 10 por criterio de idoneidad. 
¿Como se mide la _idoneidad_? Según las bases del concurso oposición. Es decir, si para acceder al concurso se necesita estar en posesión del Título de Ingeniero Industrial (requisito mínimo), para valorar esos 10 puntos adicionales se tendrán en cuenta otros requisitos como saber inglés y francés, experiencia mínima de dos años en un puesto similar, master en informática, etc. (en las bases del concurso se debe especificar todo).
Creo que estos "_punti d'ufficio_" se pueden traducir como "puntos de idoneidad". 
Es una simple sugerencia, ni soy funcionario ni traductor.


----------



## vega3131

Si potrebbe dire "punteggio base"


----------



## Alessia28

Gracias por todas las respuestas. La traducción con "puntos de idoneidad" estaba a punto de convencerme, pero al final me di cuenta de que esto significaba que los candidatos poseían el requisito mínimo para un examen y pot cumplir con este requisito reciben 10 puntos. Los que no cumplen ese requisito no tienen estos puntos.

Y entonces...¿hay otras sugerencias?

Se trata de examenes escolares, no de oposiciones. 

Puntos de más, añadidos, tal vez....no le se...Una idea...

Gracias.


----------



## ursu-lab

No se trata de un "regalo" sino de un _bonus_, un sistema de cálculo para sumar/restar los puntos en un test. Y también se hace en España y más paises del mundo...

Estos diez puntos sirven para restar las faltas y no bajar bajo 0: respuesta correcta +1 respuesta incorrecta -1. Si las equivocas todas entonces vas a 0 y no a menos 10, etc.

Sería algo como *puntuación de base*.


----------



## Agró

ursu-lab said:


> No se trata de un "regalo" sino de un _bonus_, un sistema de cálculo para sumar/restar los puntos en un test. Y también se hace en España y más paises del mundo...
> 
> Estos diez puntos sirven para restar las faltas y no bajar bajo 0: respuesta correcta +1 respuesta incorrecta -1. Si las equivocas todas entonces vas a 0 y no a menos 10, etc.
> 
> Sería algo como *puntuación de base*.



O "de entrada/inicio".


----------



## Alessia28

Super. Esto es. De entrada. De inicio. Es que en mi país ni siquiera puedes bajar hasta cero. La nota mínima es 1. Incluso si no escribes nada.

Un abrazo.


----------



## ursu-lab

Alessia28 said:


> Super. Esto es. De entrada. De inicio. Es que en mi país ni siquiera puedes bajar hasta cero.



Si no puedes bajar hasta cero significa que no te restan los punto por las respuestas incorrectas, es decir que las incorrectas y las vacías valen 0.



> La nota mínima es 1. *Incluso si no escribes nada.
> *



¿Lo ves? Incluso en tu pais te *regalan *un punto...


----------



## Tomby

Alessia28 said:


> ...//...
> Y entonces...¿hay otras sugerencias?
> 
> Se trata de examenes escolares, no de oposiciones.
> 
> Puntos de más, añadidos, tal vez....no le se...*Una idea*...


 Sí, una idea. Podrías haber indicado al principio que se trataba de _exámenes escolares_ y no en la respuesta #14.


----------



## Alessia28

Siento no haberlo mencionado desde el comienzo...Es que en mi país en todos los exámenes se parte de unos puntos iniciales que todos tienen. Y en cuanto a los exámenes para profesores, médicos, etc la manera de examinarlos es por escrito. No importa el curriculo..sólo los conocimientos (porque pensad un poco...cuando se es joven poca gente te emplea - "se requiere experiencia" pero esta experiencia no la tienes, por esto intentas emplearte, para adquirir experiencia. Además ¿quién contrataría a un médico en un hospital sin un examen previo?) Después de demostrar que tienen los conocimientos teóricos empieza uno a trabajar para adquirir "experiencia".

Así que pensando según unos ...digamos "patrones", no me di cuenta de que pertenecíamos a realidades distintas y por tanto lo que a mí me parecía evidente (o, como en este caso, ni siquiera me planteé el problema) al otro podría resultar algo incomprensible.

Perdón y gracias por vuestras respuestas.


----------

